# authentique ou pas ?



## sebelec (15 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

voila je m’apprête à acheter un iphone d'occasion, étant un grand fan iPhone et vu le prix que ça coute je suis assez méfiant. Le vendeur m'envoi une photo de son iPhone sur la page "Informations" j'ai vérifié tous les numéros séries et adresse mac de l'appareil tout est correct. Mais ce qui me chagrine c'est le mot général qui est sous-tiré, je n'arrive pas à retrouver sur internet un iOS 11 dans ce cas là. qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci,

Bisous,


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir

l'iOS 11 est une version bêta  ( une version d'essai) donc pas dans le commerce ) 

Voir avec le vendeur pour repasser sur un iOS 10

Pour ma part , je laisserais tomber


----------



## sebelec (15 Juin 2017)

Oui prudence est mère de sûreté !

Tant pis je vais chercher encore un peu. Peut être qu'il y aura des offres intéressantes pendant les soldes ^^


----------

